# Planted Tanks > Plant Talk > Aquatic Moss Club >  Difference between Peacock moss and Spiky moss

## blue33

Below is the picture between "Peacock moss" and "Spiky moss". Pictures extract from "aquamoss.net". Some said both are the same. I dont think so. Spiky Moss on top, Peacock Moss below. 
-> Link to the pictures, Click > Here <

----------


## richmaster

it looks like there is a size difference depending if they are the same age and the ends of the peacock moss are different then the spiky moss.

----------


## EvolutionZ

i have grown both before in the same tank..
both looks exactly the same to me..
the name peacock maybe came from the suppliers who want to booest the sale of the moss..

my 2 cents...

----------


## blue33

> i have grown both before in the same tank..
> both looks exactly the same to me..
> the name peacock maybe came from the suppliers who want to booest the sale of the moss..
> 
> my 2 cents...


I saw in NA(LFS) yesterday on both moss, they do look different, in terms of shape, size and thickness. I notice some LFS they just sell without even know the difference of the moss. Spiky moss is smaller than Peacock moss and Peacock moss are wider and thicker.

----------


## hann

> I saw in NA(LFS) yesterday on both moss, they do look different, in terms of shape, size and thickness. I notice some LFS they just sell without even know the difference of the moss. Spiky moss is smaller than Peacock moss and Peacock moss are wider and thicker.


I personally find that spiky moss is nicer.

----------


## richmaster

> I personally find that spiky moss is nicer.


Yes, i think the spiky moss is nicer than the peacock moss

----------


## EvolutionZ

> I saw in NA(LFS) yesterday on both moss, they do look different, in terms of shape, size and thickness. I notice some LFS they just sell without even know the difference of the moss. Spiky moss is smaller than Peacock moss and Peacock moss are wider and thicker.


that is probably because the condition they were grown in.
spiky moss = low light, higher temperature and no co2 tank - will appear long and thin..
spiky moss = moderate/high lighting, lower temp and maybe with co2 injection - will appear thick, compact/bushy and short/smaller.

when mosses are grown in totally different condition, the moss will either look leggy, thin and long or short, bushy and thick.

i remembered a thread in killis.com when a guy said that a professor on moss confirmed that peacock and spiky moss are the same type of moss..
cant seems to find the thread anymore though..

my 2cents.

----------


## Mossman

Peacock and Spiky moss are one and the same.

This was confirmed by Bryologist Professor Benito Tan.

----------


## hii

Yah, I agree too, both are the same, it look different probably grow in different environment, than when they mix together than you see the different is size.

I saw a moss tie on coconut shell and sell as "coconut moss" at seaview aquarium at Marine parade ...  :Laughing:  That how the LFS try to cheat beginner.

----------


## blue33

Thanks guy for sharing. Cause when i look at peacock moss it look so thick than spiky moss to me in same condition environment.  :Knockout:

----------


## Dragnet88

Thanks to all,
it's good info

----------


## StanChung

> Thanks guy for sharing. Cause when i look at peacock moss it look so thick than spiky moss to me in same condition environment.


Grow the same split frond closer to the light and other one in the shade. One will look like spiky and one will look like peacock. 

It's the same, can't argue with a professor by the way.  :Cool:

----------


## blue33

> Grow the same split frond closer to the light and other one in the shade. One will look like spiky and one will look like peacock. 
> 
> It's the same, can't argue with a professor by the way.


I mean same place. But they look differently.  :Confused:

----------


## zQ.

Maybe one in the shade and one in direct lighting ?
To me they are the same !

----------

